# Alternate Finanzierungserfahrung?



## CHICOLORES (8. Dezember 2008)

Hey hoh,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jmd Erfahrung mit der ALternate Finanzierung hat?

Ob es da halt iwas gibt auf das ich besonders aufpassen muss oda so?

Greetz
CHICOLORES


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Dezember 2008)

Was solls da "besonderes" geben auf was man "aufpassen" muss...,außer das du denen jeden Monat rechtzeitig die Raten überweisen solltest.
Was du alles bei einer Finanzierung beachten musst, das kannst du hier lesen: Bitte beachten Sie vorab folgende Punkte bei einer Finanzierung


----------



## CHICOLORES (8. Dezember 2008)

ja ne is klar

bei den andern sites steht sowas auch immer dabei

allerdings hab ich bei von n paar freunden gehört das da hier und da gern mal n spezieller hacken mit eingebaut ist .... deswegen fragte ich


----------



## Geroc (8. Dezember 2008)

hab da mal ne notebook auf raten gekauft.

war alles kein problem versand ging auch voll schnell. und ich wurde einfahch jeden damit beglückt das sie die rate von meinem konto abbucht.

was du allerdings nicht erwarten solltest ist das die bei der gmoney bank schnell sind ich hatte erst mein notebook und dann irgentwann mal den bescheit von gmoney

Ps: würde es und werde es wieder machen wenn der neu phenom da ist und die neuen grakas^^


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Dezember 2008)

CHICOLORES schrieb:


> allerdings hab ich bei von n paar freunden gehört das da hier und da gern mal n spezieller hacken mit eingebaut ist .... deswegen fragte ich


Spezieller Haken?...was für Haken? Wenn du dir unsicher bist dann lies dir noch die AGB durch. 
Oder nimm dir ein Kleinkredit bei deiner Hausbank...damit kommt man sowieso meist günstiger.


----------



## CHICOLORES (8. Dezember 2008)

Haken hinsichtlich des Datenschutzes

naja ok .... das mit der hausbank hatte ich noch gar nich in betracht gezogen .... mal schaun

ls close


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Dezember 2008)

oder man geht dafür ein paar Monate extra arbeiten und spart es sich zu sammen...das ist Zinsfrei..


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

> effektiver Jahreszins: 9,9 %


Sorry, aber spar lieber noch etwas.
Ich hab mal bei Quelle geschaut, da zahlst für einen 500€ Rechner mal locker 250€ Zinsen!

Also wenn du willst, das der Herr Zwegat bei dir aufkreuzt -> finanziere unnötiges Zeugs
Willst du es nicht -> sparen.


----------



## kays (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber spar lieber noch etwas.
> Ich hab mal bei Quelle geschaut, da zahlst für einen 500€ Rechner mal locker 250€ Zinsen!
> 
> Also wenn du willst, das der Herr Zwegat bei dir aufkreuzt -> finanziere unnötiges Zeugs
> Willst du es nicht -> sparen.




Seh ich genauso, der Zinssatz ist nicht ohne. 

Und denk mal weiter, wenn du es endlich abbezahlt hast kannst du nix mehr damit anfangen wel es zu alt ist und z.B. kein Aktuelles Spiel mehr drauf läuft.

Ích persönlich würde mir nie Hardware auf Raten kaufen


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Dezember 2008)

Je nachdem, wie lange du auf Raten zahlen willst kommt auf den Kaufpreis nochmal 10% drauf. Pro Jahr versteht sich.

Spar lieber, oder pumpe einen guten Freund an, der Zinsen in Höhe eines Burger Shit Essen nimmt.


----------



## exa (8. Dezember 2008)

ich würde auch lieber sparen... dann bist du erstens billiger davongekommen, und zweitens hast du keine zahlungsdruck im nacken, wenn du mal was kaufen willst, aber die rate noch fällig is...


----------

